# Microwave Installation



## donmigga83 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase and install a new over the range microwave. The current microwave I have is 15 3/4 inches tall, the new microwave that my wife and I are looking to install range from 16 1/2 inches to 16 15/16 inches tall (based on the model(s) we could select from). The rub that is concerning me is that I have tile which runs up the wall and would interfere with either of these measurements. That is to say that my tile essentially starts directly below my current microwave. Would it be problematic to leave the tile in place and install the new microwave even though it likely would run over the tile that is there? Or am I looking at removing some tile to make the installation work properly? Fortunately we haven't bought anything yet so we can re-evaluate if necessary.

Thanks for your time and potential responses.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

I think i'd go the easier route and install a piece of plywood to wall- down to the tile. should only be ? 1/4-3/8" out? otherwise the new back panel won't fit properly and the m/o won't be square with the abutting cabinets.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah Jacques is right on, its ok to put on top of tile but you'll have to fir the rest of it out. Also you'll most likely be drilling new holes into that tile and or remove portions of it to install the new mounting bracket.


----------



## donmigga83 (Apr 25, 2008)

If I opted to remove portions of the tile would I use a grinder or something similar to remove the inch or so that I would need?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

grinder with a mason cutting blade would work well


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

donmigga83 said:


> If I opted to remove portions of the tile would I use a grinder or something similar to remove the inch or so that I would need?


Guess you could but the odds of cutting that tile straight on the wall in an awkward position will be difficult I think,not to mention the dust it will create in your kitchen.
Best bet is to remove tile and cut it.

Keep in mind that if you go with the ply backing to make up for the tile. How will that look aesthetically in relation to the cabinets?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

sublime2 said:


> Keep in mind that if you go with the ply backing to make up for the tile. How will that look aesthetically in relation to the cabinets?


You won't see the plywood as it will be completely hidden by the microwave.

Furring out to the thickness of the tile is the best thing IMO. The suggestion of removing and cutting the tiles offers too much risk for breakage. Trying to cut them in place will create lots of dust, and still posses a problem as you approach the cabinets because you will not be able to cut all the way to the cabinets with the grinder.

If the microwave is vented through the upper cabinet, be sure there is enough room in the front side of the cutout for the vent pipe to move forward the thickness of the plywood filler.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

troubleseeker said:


> You won't see the plywood as it will be completely hidden by the microwave.
> 
> Furring out to the thickness of the tile is the best thing IMO. The suggestion of removing and cutting the tiles offers too much risk for breakage. Trying to cut them in place will create lots of dust, and still posses a problem as you approach the cabinets because you will not be able to cut all the way to the cabinets with the grinder.
> 
> If the microwave is vented through the upper cabinet, be sure there is enough room in the front side of the cutout for the vent pipe to move forward the thickness of the plywood filler.


I know you won't see the ply but how far does the ply push the microwave out past the cabinets?
Will it still look good aesthetically.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

This all depends on how deep the microwave is. If you have room to play with, then furring out the wall so that the oven sits parallel to it, top to bottom, is clearly your easiest and best solution. But if doing so puts the front of the oven out in front of the face of the cabinets you're going to want to take a different approach.

As noted, cutting the tile is going to be difficult and create a huge amount of dust (which is toxic dust, by the way, wear a respirator).

Much of what you can do depends on what the tile is (ceramic, porcelain, glass, clay, etc.) and how big the tiles are.

If it were me, I might consider trying to score the tile, then chisel off the part I needed do, breaking it off in chunks, and then if the line were visible under the bottom edge of the microwave, consider covering it with a wood or stainless steel trim piece.

The fundamental question is whether you can get a clean line that does NOT need a trim piece. If you need a trim piece no matter what, then the question is how rough an edge can you get away with and what's the easiest way to get the tile off.

For some tiles you'd need a glass/porcelain cutting blade, not just a masonry blade. And you'll need a small 3.5" grinder. Even then, getting a straight line and cutting to the edges is going to be a serious challenge.


----------

